# rsync [error -2] but server respond to ping

## emc

Hi,

What can be wrong with my LAN, all web traffic is working fine (in browser), but durring syncing with rsync i got:

```
# eix-sync 

 * Copying old database to /var/cache/eix/previous.eix

 * Running emerge --sync

!!! getaddrinfo failed for 'rsync6.pl.gentoo.org': [Errno -2] Name or service not known

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://rsync6.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(549) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

!!! Exhausted addresses for rsync6.pl.gentoo.org

 * emerge --sync failed

 * Time statistics:

    42 seconds for syncing

    42 seconds total
```

```
# ping rsync6.pl.gentoo.org

PING rsync6.pl.gentoo.org (194.29.128.2) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from europa.coi.pw.edu.pl (194.29.128.2): icmp_req=1 ttl=57 time=36.3 ms

64 bytes from europa.coi.pw.edu.pl (194.29.128.2): icmp_req=2 ttl=57 time=32.5 ms

64 bytes from europa.coi.pw.edu.pl (194.29.128.2): icmp_req=3 ttl=57 time=28.4 ms
```

----------

## ferreirafm

Hi emc,

That's something not so uncommon. If you can't wait and want desperately update your local portage-tree, you can set another rsync address inside your make.conf like:

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.br.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

of course, changing the address to the nearest rsync site. 

Best,

----------

## emc

I think it is not the case. In different LAN (my friend's) working as charm. I add opendns to may network configuration:

```
# cat /etc/resolv.conf

search pl

nameserver 208.67.222.222

nameserver 208.67.220.220

nameserver 8.8.8.8
```

It help I can rsync, but layman has problem and loading of web pages takes 2-3 sekonds, I belive is bacause DNS lookup.

```
gopher pl # layman -S

* Running... # ( cd /var/lib/layman/elementary  && /usr/bin/git pull )

fatal: unable to connect to github.com:

github.com[0: 64.124.14.63]: errno=Connection timed out

* Running... # /usr/bin/svn up /var/lib/layman/lila-theme

svn: OPTIONS of 'http://svn.berlios.de/svnroot/repos/lila-theme/trunk/lila/gentoo/overlay': Could not resolve hostname `svn.berlios.de': Host not found (http://svn.berlios.de)

* Running... # ( cd /var/lib/layman/sunrise  && /usr/bin/git pull )

fatal: Unable to look up git.overlays.gentoo.org (port 9418) (Name or service not known)

* 

* Errors:

* ------

* 

* Failed to sync overlay "elementary".

* Error was: Syncing overlay "elementary" returned status 1!

* 

* Failed to sync overlay "lila-theme".

* Error was: Syncing overlay "lila-theme" returned status 1!

* 

* Failed to sync overlay "sunrise".

* Error was: Syncing overlay "sunrise" returned status 1!

* 
```

----------

## khayyam

emc ...

the problem is with the search domain ... your confusing the resolution. Normally search is used as in the following manner:

```
search isp.com

nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.1

nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.2
```

Where the nameservers are those of isp.com.

DNS works perfectly well without a search domain, so omit it.

best ... khay

----------

## emc

Ok, just for record. Whole network looks like:

my lan 192.168.4.xxx<-->192.168.4.1 my router 192.168.10.102 (wan) <--> 192.168.10.1 router of my friend <--> WAN ISP

So basicly my router's WAN port i connected to one of LAN port of friend's router, which is connected to ISP.

My router get DNS as 192.168.10.1 and my computers 192.168.4.1 and the I can't browse web pages, when I add it WICD static opendns'es it start working but not completly  :Sad: 

So, should I remove serach section from WICD configuration and add DNS from ISP (from my friends)?

----------

